# L400 pleco



## stuby

Dad had kicked out some wigglers last night. I moved them to another tank and I will have to see how they do. I think he still has a few left in his cave and I didn't see any kicked out this morning so maybe the rest will do fine.


----------



## Cam

Nice to see a successful plecostomus breeder, there are a few others on here that breed them as well


----------



## stuby

Thank you Cam, I've been breeding plecs for severale years now. It will be interesting to see what others here have been breeding too


----------



## stuby

Here's a pic of the adult female...will add fry later.


----------



## Bettawhisperer

that's great. I've been trying to breed Albino Bristle nose for some time now but so far nothing. Don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## stuby

Try not doing a water change for at least a week (maybe even two weeks) and then doing a large...40% or so...water change. That does it most of the time for the bn's.


----------



## Bettawhisperer

Ok thanks I'll try that.


----------



## Cam

stuby said:


> Thank you Cam, I've been breeding plecs for severale years now. It will be interesting to see what others here have been breeding too


I personally have only bred 3 times. I bred my common plecostomus, brown bushynose plecostomus, and my favorite was my queen arabesque plecostomus.

Nice to see you have been breeding for a few years 

I have been hesitant to breed again, seeming how It can be hard to properly place 20 little guys, and I am stuck with a shoebox tank for now. I will breed again in the future when I get a large tank. I can't wait.


----------

